# Hilly Dorking on the electric bike



## yendrek3 (17 May 2009)

Hi all,

Yesterday I went to Dorking, Surrey which is unfortunately very hilly but fortunately I went there with my new machine which is electric. It's got only 250W of power but it is amazing how much helps you to climb. I thought I'm not gone get fit but apparently you do get fit. The motor just assists you through the hilly steps and on the downhill you get a full freedom. It's a great fun guys.

BTW I love Dorking and my new machine and would recommend it anyone who feels it needs some extra power. for those who are interested please see my Oxygen Emate Race 

Anyone else is using electric bike???, share your experience guys!!!


----------



## palinurus (17 May 2009)

Only 250W of power? I expect I can just about manage that on a good day. That's certainly enough to flatten out the hills a bit.

It looks pretty good, I've not come across that bike before. I started a subscription to AtoB magazine a few years back because I wanted a folding bike, they are increasingly covering electric bikes now.

I could use one as a trailer-puller (so both myself and Ms. P can use it) but I don't have room for any more bikes where I live.

How quick is it on the flat?


----------



## RedBike (17 May 2009)

250watts is a lot!

I'm no longer fit enough to average that sort of power anymore. To put it into prespective 300 watts combined with a time trial bike is apparently enough see you do 25miles in less than an hour on a good day.


----------



## barq (17 May 2009)

I've never seen a bike like that before. The electric bikes I've seen have been more of the commuter variety (and mostly look a bit ugly). That looks a smarter design. How does it handle off-road? How heavy does the battery/motor make it?

PS I know exactly the hills you mean, I'm from Guildford but often ride near Dorking.


----------

